# Wanting to turn this hex into a NPT, ideas?



## Saphira101 (Nov 14, 2012)

Hey guys, scored this 7-10 gallon hex at a yard sale the other day, and I think it would make a great NPT, maybe put a plakat betta and some snails in it. Any ideas? ;-)

Here's a pic of the tank:











Thanks!
Saphira


----------



## Kiara1125 (Feb 1, 2011)

This doesn't belong in this section, but it's a good idea!


----------



## Saphira101 (Nov 14, 2012)

Oh shoot. O.O

Meant to post it in Bowls, Habitats and Accessories. Whoops! I'll PM a mod and ask if they can move this.


----------



## Kiara1125 (Feb 1, 2011)

Haha, good idea.


----------



## ao (Feb 29, 2012)

thread relocated 

great find btw  I'd go for tall plants~ stems do well


----------



## Saphira101 (Nov 14, 2012)

Thank you so much aokashi!


----------



## peachii (Jan 6, 2013)

It's deep so i would recommend white substrate cap on top of whatever "dirt fert" you use, to reflect the light a bit.


























So many possibilities with how tall it is, as a lot of plants get to big for a 10 gallon tank to handle.

Got these images off google. so pretty all of them.

Great find!!


----------



## MattsBettas (Dec 18, 2012)

First, you will need to get a proper light... I doubt it came with one. You may have trouble seeing as the lid isn't standard. aokashi knows a lot more about lighting then me, so ask him/her (sorry ao, I can't tell from your anonymous profile XD) any specific questions about that. 

I agree, tall plants would be great and give the betta some resting spots near the top of the tank.

Read ofl's sticky in this section!


----------



## Kiara1125 (Feb 1, 2011)

You should get some rotala rotundifolia for it. It's green, but turns pink under high light. It's so pretty and it gets really tall and the leaves kinda fan out.










My tank with rotala right in the front 

This









Turned into this ...









And then this ... xD









Also, same betta in the pic fwiw  (turned out to be a male PK instead of a female VT like I bought him as xD)









Also, rotala in my boyfriend's 55g along with hornwort, floating fern, and jungle val (it's pink! xD)


----------



## lilyth88 (Mar 15, 2012)

Seconding the Rotala. Love mine!


----------



## Kiara1125 (Feb 1, 2011)

I any more rotala. MOAR!!! xD it really is a great addition to any tank.


----------



## Gallium (May 14, 2013)

I think the main problem with hexes is that they're made to be seen from any angle. We used to have one on the coffee table in the livingroom which could be seen from every angle, and thus needed to be scaped to be presentable from all angles. Ours was larger so we had more working room, but it's a challenge. You want to find a nice driftwood that is vertical, with 1 mainline and 2, 4, or 6 complementary branches, that is appealing from all angles, and plant based around the wood. Java, peacock, or chirstmas moss will be your friends on the wood itself. Anubias nana _petite_ is a good choice for along the mainline and base. plants shouldn't get too tall around the driftwood except in empty space, and they should get progressively shorter the closer to the edges you get. 

If planting just to be seen from one angle, plant very tall plants to the back, place a driftwood with 1-2 mainlines and a few branches, prefferably with some rooting or knotting at the base, and place short plants to the front.

One thing I really love about hexes is they look GREAT with top-mounted driftwoods. Uusually manzanita burl/branches or cypress flats look the best. You mount them to plexiglass or plastic and pace it upside-down from the top of the tank. The wood should reach down almost to the bottom but shouldn't touch it, or should meet 3/4ths the way down with aother peice of complimentary wood. This gives you more planting space as well


----------

